# Empire State Reflection



## otherprof (Jan 26, 2022)

The distortion is all due to the window glass. To me, it gives the building the feeling of a living creature.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 26, 2022)

Pretty cool shot if you ask me, nice catch.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 26, 2022)

Nice shot.....


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 29, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 1, 2022)

Nominated POTM


----------



## terri (Feb 2, 2022)

I love it!!


----------

